
Show HN: Pkgparse – A tiny NPM searching CLI - ethernetsalad
https://github.com/marcus-crane/pkgparse
======
ethernetsalad
(Author)

This was a little tool that I wrote once I found myself cloning
repos/following tutorials and not knowing what a bunch of dependencies
actually did.

I find it useful so maybe someone else might? I believe npm view is slightly
similar but I think it only operates on one package at a time?

